
Elixir: A Mini-Documentary (Official Release) - ProfDreamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxYFOM3UJzo
======
karmakaze
Don't miss the demo bit at 4:43 and note that in addition to effortless RPC
there are also supervision trees for built-in fault tolerance.

